# New to Immigration process



## slahoria (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all,

Need some support on how to start my immigration proecss to Canada . Though I have already did some work , which is as follow .Now I thin I have to apply ..Followinga re my details :-

ECA done :- Bachelors with four years 
IELTS (L7.5,R8.0,W6.0,S6.5)
Exp :- Around 14 years 
Age :- 38 Years .
Work Exp as software Application manager 
so do I qualify for Applying ?
what should be next steps?
Is there any whatsapp group where I cud post my quick queries ?

Many thanks 
sunny


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## slahoria (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello Yin , 

I went through site but seems i need some experts advise pertaining to next steps.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

slahoria said:


> Hello Yin ,
> 
> I went through site but seems i need some experts advise pertaining to next steps.


Have you seen the video in the "How Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this branch or have you looked at this website?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

slahoria said:


> Hello Yin ,
> 
> I went through site but seems i need some experts advise pertaining to next steps.



You can't figure out the next steps? Seriously?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If the government website isn't clear, maybe you need to hire a professional to help you. Problem is finding one that doesn't charge you an arm and a leg, and who is honest! (no way for you to check if what they say is true, as you don't understand the regulations yourself). :-(

Keep practicing your reading comprehension in English, as you will need that to build your life in Canada, to understand all the documents you have to deal with here (insurance, health, rental agreement, school documents, work related documents,...).


----------



## slahoria (Dec 21, 2010)

Experts any reference of some professional who could advise on how to fill the application form , also want to know what is alternate if I can't have letters from Company corresponding to detailed roles and responsibilities .

>snip<

Many thanks for your advises ......
cheers


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

slahoria said:


> Experts any reference of some professional who could advise on how to fill the application form , also want to know what is alternate if I can't have letters from Company corresponding to detailed roles and responsibilities .
> 
> >snip<
> 
> ...



The application really isn't that difficult to complete on your own. Many people complete the application process on their own without the assistance of an agent. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask them here and we'll do our best to help you out.

Good luck to you!


----------



## slahoria (Dec 21, 2010)

Many thanks for being so kind.

My biggest point where I am not too clear is , regarding jobs and responsibilities letter .

I have worked in 5 companies in the last 10 years (my hard luck though I am working in the same company for last 8 Years ) and having all documents like Joining,relieving ,salary slips ,bank statements,promotions etc but I don't have roles and responsibilities details . Also Checked with few employer and they advised they don't have any policy for this .

So Is there any alternate for this or not . Your revert will be helpful so that I will look for next alternates .

Also one more question is there any forum where I could get consolidated updated regarding PNP programme from all states/provinces ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

slahoria said:


> Many thanks for being so kind.
> 
> My biggest point where I am not too clear is , regarding jobs and responsibilities letter .
> 
> ...


First off... Canada has *Provinces* and _Territories_ and not _States_... the United States and Australia have "States," Canada does not. Please get this point correct or you will potentially offend people in Canada. Moreover, in public forums such as this, it also makes you look like you're really not all that interested in coming to Canada for what it has to offer, as you've not taken the time/effort to learn basic facts about the country beyond its immigration and work permit laws.

There is no consolidated information regarding PNP. Each provincial and territorial government runs their own PNP program independent of any other province/territory within the rules of the federal Express Entry program. If you are wanting specific, up to date information on the requirements of the PNP program, you will have to consult the relevant PNP program for the province/territory you wish to apply to.


In regards to the jobs and responsibilities letter(s), I cannot speak to this as I have no experience in this regard. Hopefully someone will come along to provide more information... it may be a bit of a wait as it's still _very_ early in Canada right now (05h30 in Toronto in the eastern part of the country/02h30 in Vancouver, on the west coast), so people will still be asleep.. also, it's a Sunday, so people may be late in rising.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

slahoria said:


> Experts any reference of some professional who could advise on how to fill the application form


You can't fill out a form?





> also want to know what is alternate if I can't have letters from Company corresponding to detailed roles and responsibilities .



Why can you not get those letters?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

slahoria said:


> I have worked in 5 companies in the last 10 years (my hard luck though I am working in the same company for last 8 Years ) and having all documents like Joining,relieving ,salary slips ,bank statements,promotions etc but I don't have roles and responsibilities details . Also Checked with few employer and they advised they don't have any policy for this .



Policy or not, just ask them to provide the required information. It shouldn't be difficult for someone in HR in a legitimate company to write such a letter.





> Also one more question is there any forum where I could get consolidated updated regarding PNP programme from all states/provinces ?




Canada does not have states, it has provinces. Why are you trying to emigrate to Canada when you don't know the most basic information about the country? Shouldn't you be learning as much as you possibly can about a country you plan to emigrate to? How can you possibly be successful here when you don't know the most basic of information?


----------



## slahoria (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I know that Canada has provinces and not states , seems I just typed it by mistake and not to offend anyone 

Regarding letters from HR in India , is not an easy task . My understanding is , it is because of the fact that companies while offering jobs relies more on the resume for roles and responsibilities and joining ,relieving letter to authenticate whether the person was working in the organization mentioned or not .

Though this concept is now coming up but still difficult .

Will wait for other experts to revert if they could shower some more information/advice on this .

Many thanks for your responses .Appreciated .


----------

